# Scout - 2 yr old Terv/GSD/Sibe mix female



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had this foster for the better part of a year and she's made a lot of progress and would easily transition into the right home with little trouble now. She is an awesome dog, but not the right fit for me. I'm glad to have been able to work with her though. Here are the links to her courtesy listings with Moonsong Malamute Rescue, some pictures, and a blurb I wrote up for a flier to advertise her. I apologize for length, but she's been bounced around a bit and the next home needs to be THE home for her.

http://www.moonsongmals.org/adoption/Scout_10_10/scout_10_10.html

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17631532


Looking for a delightful project? Scout is a 2 year old, spayed/microchipped Tervuran/GSD/husky mix. She is a healthy, muscular 60lbs and is quite tall and gangly, but absolutely gorgeous, with a thick, healthy coat and beautiful gold eyes. I took her in as a foster because I couldn't bear to see her go to a shelter. She has very good basic obedience training with me. Beautiful natural focus.

She's still young and needs someone who can keep socializing her every day and do something fun and challenging with her, such as recreational mushing, agility, tracking, or obedience. She needs a bond before she is willing to take guidance from someone, as she is a very sensitive and intelligent girl. It will take her a while to warm up, but once she does you will have a very sweet, goofy bedwarmer who will follow you everywhere!

Scout loves playing tug, fetch in the river, camping, running fast, and hanging out with her friends. She does well around sheep and has been exposed to working them. She is crate trained but actually prefers to be tied out if she HAS to be left. She does well at the groomer, and is totally trustworthy around kids, although she is a little frightened of them because she was seriously harassed by toddlers in a previous home.

Scout was part of the Butte Bus Rescue/Camp Husky and has been bounced around a bit since then. She will always be a little shy, although if you ignore her timidity she does much better. She also has some separation anxiety, which needs further work...someone who can spend most of their time with her and take her along wherever they go would be ideal. Scout loves other dogs to the point of obsession, and while another dog in the house would make the transition easier, I believe that ultimately a one dog household where she can be the sole focus and make real progress on her baggage would be best.

Scout has a very sensitive tummy and must be on a high quality grain free or raw food diet. She does not do well around cats or horses, and unfortunately she learned to dig and climb in a previous home. Like any northern breed, she needs to be supervised if she's not in a crate or on a tie-out, to avoid wandering and digging. She makes progress with her socialization every single day, so in just a year or so she won't even remember being scared of new situations/people. I am going to require that her new owner take some obedience lessons with her to help form a strong bond. Scout has just blossomed and I'd love to see her continue to do so in her forever home.










She's the sable in the foreground here


















Email is the best way to contact me if you are interested: [email protected]

I'll email an adoption app and discuss her further with you.

I'd love a couple hundred dollars to put toward vet bills, but thats negotiable depending on the person. She is going out on contract to prevent her being bounced around any more in her life. 

I'm willing to throw in her brand new, two door wire kennel for a little less than what I paid.
She also comes with brushes, three different sturdy collars, a leash, food/water bowls, and whatever else I've forgotten about. I'd also throw in whatever food I've got left as I'm having to transition my personal dog off the food Scout is eating.

Prefer to place locally (I'm in Idaho), but would be willing to make exception for very experienced person that is very serious about her. Any shipping or transport responsiblity of adopter.

Very nice dog and its been a pleasure, but I need to get her placed ASAP!!


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

Scout is still available. $150 adoption fee to put toward vet bills.

She's making huge progress every day on her socialization. And when I had to go on a trip last weekend she did awesome with the couple that watched the dogs for me. She even ate all her food every meal with no problem! She is a hundred times more secure than she was when she came to me.

She's at a point right now where she is completely ready for her forever home. I think she'll adjust really easily.

The seperation anxiety is not a problem as long as there is another dog(s) in the household.

Know someone who wants another dog for recreational mushing? Or maybe herding? Or even just an active hiking buddy? Scout is perfect for any of those!

The specifics on her contract will depend on how experienced the adopter is, i.e. someone with a lot of training/working experience won't be required to take an obedience class with her. She just needs to be safe, healthy, and happy.

If it doesn't work out she either needs to come to me or somewhere I approve.

At this point I just need to get her placed ASAP with someone good who won't just bounce her off to someone else. So please if you are interested or know anyone who might be please contact me!

She comes with all basic supplies and I will throw in whatever food I've got on hand because my personal dog is no longer on kibble!!! Kind of a sweet adoption deal!


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

*Some updated pics!!*

From Thanksgiving weekend.










playing!










Wipeout! (yes she's delightfully goofy!)










Trying to catch up in the background there


----------

